# Koi oder goldfisch?



## atreyu (27. Mai 2009)

hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig
ich habe heute mal nachdem ich entdeckt habe das mein fisch doch recht groß geworden ist genauer hin geschaut und bilder gemacht. Die frage ist jetzt ob es ein koi ist, und wenn ja was für ein koi ist das ? vllt. ein ki-goi?
danke im vorraus 
lg benny


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

Hallo,
Koi auf jeden Fall, Kigoi eher nicht, dafür ist er zu Orange finde ich. Geht so in richtung Matsuba  Zumindest das Netzmuster deutet darauf hin.


----------



## atreyu (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

was wird der wohl wert sein mit ca 20cm?


----------



## gluefix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

max.20 € , eher 10-15 €


----------



## atreyu (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

liegt das an der größe? oder ist der koi einfach vom aussehen her oder zuchtfom etc. mindere qualität?


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

kommt auf die Größe drauf an.

im Bamberger/Höchstadter Raum gibt es Karpfen für 6.95 bis 9.95 €  

die sind allerdings ca. 30cm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*



atreyu schrieb:


> liegt das an der größe? oder ist der koi einfach vom aussehen her oder zuchtfom etc. mindere qualität?



Spielt das für dich eine Rolle oder nur mal so aus Interesse ?

Beides spielt zusammen, dein Koi ist sehr Hübsch  Aber wohl nicht in eine Varietät einzuordnen, mach doch mal ein Bild von der Seite, vielleicht kann man dann mehr sehen. Aber ich tippe auch eher auf Nachzucht oder Eurokoi (die es aber auch schon in sehr Schick gibt )
Und wie Alt mag er denn sein ?


----------



## atreyu (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

ne, spielt keine Rolle ich find den koi auch schön aber es gibt ja auch fische für mehrer tausend taler deswegen wollt ich mal rein aus interesse fragen ob dieser vllt zufällig auch in dieser preisklasse mitschwimmen könnte  aber wenn ers nicht tut is auch ok. hier nochma en paar bilder zur beurteilung und bestimmung  (er dürfe um die 3-4 jahre sein ein "richtiger" koi wie japankoi wäre in diesem alter in der regel schon größer als meiner oder?)


----------



## Redlisch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

Hallo,

sag mal Benny, was habt ihr denn für Folie für den Teich genommen ?

Normale Abdeckplane ? Das sieht ja übel aus auf Bild 3, das UV-Licht hat ja ganze Arbeit geleistet ....

Axel


----------



## atreyu (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

ja ich weiß das ist schlimm... die alte teichfolie hatte ein leck, dann wurde einfach diese plane drüber gelegt. ich denke dieser tümpel wird bald still gelegt


----------



## robsig12 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*



atreyu schrieb:


> ja ich weiß das ist schlimm... die alte teichfolie hatte ein leck, dann wurde einfach diese plane drüber gelegt. ich denke dieser tümpel wird bald still gelegt



Sieht echt schlimm aus. Wasser dagegen sieht soweit ordentlich aus.Wie filterst Du?


----------



## atreyu (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

mit nem fass ausem baumarkt ^^ da sind 3 verschieden filtermedien drinn ... sone matte, steine, und noch was, hab ich aber vergessen


----------



## atreyu (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

nochma zum koi... ist das sicher ein matsuba?
lg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

Nein, kann aber sein


----------



## atreyu (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

oki


----------



## gluefix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

Das mit 10 € ist übrigens nicht böhse gemeint. Ich selber habe letztes Jahr im frühen Herbst quasie dem letzten 5 € Koi (dahmals ausgeblichenes gelb) aus einem Händlerbecken für 2,50 € ein neues großes zu Hause gegeben. Hab ihn mir eigentlich nur aus Mitleid mal angesehen und schon war er in der Tüte =). Hab mir gedacht für 2,50 ist auch egal (er war wirklich keine Schönheit und <10 cm!!!). Heute sieht er wohl genährt und strahlend gold/gelb aus und hat locker um die 15 cm. Er schaut quasie aus wie ein Zwilling von deinem Fisch !  Auf jeden Fall entwickelt er sich wirklich zu einem schönen Fisch !
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi oder  goldfisch?*

Ich tippe speziell bei deinem Fisch übrigens auch in Richtung Matsuba, wobei die typische Kopfform etwas schwach ist. Ich finde ihn wirklich sehr hübsch.


----------

